# [FS] ReiserFS 3.6 -?-> Reiser4 | Ext4 (enquête)

## mr-ti

Bonjour,

Mes différents systèmes tournent sur des partitions ReiserFS. Jusque là je n'ai pas eu à me peindre...

Je voudrais juste avoir des infos sur le projet reiser4... apparemment, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire à droite et à gauche il est plus ou moins au point mort.

Y a-t-il des personnes qui sont plus renseignées que moi à ce sujet car ça m'intéresse...

J'ai aussi appris que reizer4 était assez intéressant mais si il s'avère que ce projet n'ai plus d'avenir, je n'ai pas envie de me lancer dans une migration à grande envergure pour rien...

----------

## El_Goretto

Bwarf, ben tu t'es répondu toi même, ext4, et pis voilà... 

Reiser, c'est l'approche "paf, à vous de maintenir" que j'apprécie pas. Et puis j'ai déjà eu un gros pépin avec ReiserFS, donc moyen chaud.

----------

## tmasscool

pareil, avec ReiserFS j'ai eu plusieurs crash disque avec pertes de données. Jamais avec ext3/4....

----------

## mr-ti

 *tmasscool wrote:*   

> pareil, avec ReiserFS j'ai eu plusieurs crash disque avec pertes de données. Jamais avec ext3/4....

 

Pour avoir passer plusieurs heures à parcourir des forum ça dépends des gens : des fois c'est ext3 ou reiserfs qui est mis en cause, pourtant j'ai plus de quatres systèmes qui ont encaissé un bon nombre de crash sans perte de données...

ce que je m'inquiète le plus en ce moment c'est de l'avenir du ReiserFS...

----------

## kwenspc

Le seul intérêt de reiserfs c'est pour la partition /usr/portage, il excelle vraiment au traitement de multiple fichiers et est donc le parfait FS pour cette partoche. (les sync, les eix-sync/update, les emerge sont sensiblement plus rapides)

Pour le reste mieux vaut parier sur un autre FS.

----------

## anigel

D'accord avec tout ce qui a été dit : j'ai moi aussi rencontré des soucis de pertes de données avec reiserfs ; plus jamais ça. Et pour /usr/portage, je me suis tourné vers XFS, qui me donne d'excellents résultats.

Enfin, concernant ext4, je ne l'ai plus testé depuis quelques mois, mais les premières versions n'étaient pas d'une stabilité à toute épreuve : quelques jours d'ext4 avaient eu raison de la cohérence de mon /usr/portage (c'est un excellent test cette partition : les pertes de données n'ont aucune incidence en cas de crash, et ça bouge tout le temps là-dedans xD).

Du coup j'ai résolu d'attendre...

----------

## babykart

Ca fait un bon moment maintenant que j'ai abandonné reiserfs et reiser4, le premier comme tout le monde à cause de perte de données, le deuxième car j'en avais marre de bidouiller des ebuilds...

Mais la raison principale à l'abandon des deux, est, à mon avis, le manque de perenité de ces projets...

Du coup, en prod ou à la maison : full xfs.

Avec un peu de tunning pour les partitions (dans mon cas des volumes logiques LVM) genre : 

pour les volumes hébergeant les bases de données : 

```
mkfs.xfs -l size=64m -b size=2048 /dev/vg1/mysql
```

pour les volumes hébergeant des petits fichiers :

```
mkfs.xfs -l size=64m -b size=1024 /dev/vg1/portage
```

le tout monté avec les options noatime,logbufs=8 : performances et stabilité au rdv ...

----------

## Pixys

reiser4 est un excellent système de fichier (meilleur qu'ext4 entre autres) mais il a un gros défaut : son créateur (Hans Reiser) a assassiné sa femme et est en prison... De plus, les différends entre Hans Reiser et certains dev. ont eu comme conséquence de ne jamais voir reiser4 intégré dans le noyau (ce qui aurait pérennisé ce fs). C'est dommage parce qu'en terme de performance et d'innovation reiser4 était assez en avance, il aurait gagné à être un peu stabilisé. Néanmoins, un patch est régulièrement publié ici ; mais c'est vrai qu'à la longue, c'est pénible de devoir patcher son noyau.

Un autre fs qui semble prometteur devrait bientôt "arriver", c'est btrfs.

Wait and see.

----------

## Bapt

Juste pour prendre un peu la défense du reiser(fs|4).

Sous linux j'ai exclusivement utilisé reiserfs depuis les linux 2.2 que je patchais à l'époque, puis sur les 2.3.X( patché maison aussi), 2.4 et 2.6 sans jamais avoir le moindre soucis de perte de donnée, et avec grande satisfaction. c'est le seul FS linux (très loin devant ext3) qui m'a donné pleine satfisfaction tout en restant très simple (pour le tunning et tout).

Pourtant je l'ai bousculé, pourtant je l'ai utilisé en versions instable (3.5.X), pourtant je lui en ai foutu plein la tronche, mais il n'a jamais bonché, mon premier disque de 8Go je l'ai formatté 1 fois en linux 2.2 (reiserfs 3.5), il est encore vivant presque 10 ans après et toujours en reiserfs avec les même formattage. (je le garde en collector  :Smile: )

Ensuite en ce qui concerne reiser4, son intégration dans le kernel devrait être réétudié cet automne http://www.spinics.net/lists/reiserfs-devel/msg01800.html donc ne crachez pas sur reiser* à cause de Hans Reiser, il y a d'autres gens concernés par ce FS qui continue son développement et la majeure partie des reproches fait au reiser4 fait par les dev linux on été corrigé (ce qui justifie un réétude de sa possible intégration (Septembre-Novembre 2010)).Last edited by Bapt on Fri Oct 02, 2009 6:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pixys

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Ensuite en ce qui concerne reiser4, son intégration dans le kernel devrait être réétudié cet automne http://www.spinics.net/lists/reiserfs-devel/msg01800.html donc ne cracher pas sur reiser* à cause de Hans Reiser, il y a d'autres gens concernés par ce FS qui continue son développement et la majeure partie des reproches fait au reiser4 fait par les dev linux on été corrigé (ce qui justifie un réétude de sa possible intégration (Septembre-Novembre 2010)).

 

Ça, c'est une bonne nouvelle Pourquoi ce revirement de situation, puisqu'au départ c'était un problème de "personne" plutôt qu'un problème de "ligne de code".

----------

## xaviermiller

tout simplement parce que "a pus personne, donc a pus pobèm"

----------

## mr-ti

si ça se confirme pour reiser4, c'est une excellente nouvelle, car je n'ai jamais été déçu par le reiserfs.

----------

## Enlight

Pour connaitre un des devs d'ext4, je le vois souvent se plaindre de bosser sur une calamité mal codée qui devrait être reprise à zéro... la nuit, il reprend son ancien métier par plaisir... dev d'xfs...

----------

## boozo

[RAV]: fait plaisir de te lire de nouveau Enlight  :Smile: 

T'étais en manque de troll sur les fs ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

 *boozo wrote:*   

> [RAV]: fait plaisir de te lire de nouveau Enlight 
> 
> T'étais en manque de troll sur les fs ? 

 

Non mais c'est le seul sujet sur lequel je tient presque encore la route!  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *boozo wrote:*   [RAV]: fait plaisir de te lire de nouveau Enlight 
> 
> T'étais en manque de troll sur les fs ?  
> 
> Non mais c'est le seul sujet sur lequel je tient presque encore la route! 

 

Bin oué... avoir une vie sociale voilà où ça nous mène    :Laughing: 

Trrremblez, Nerds ! Trrrrrrremblez !!!!

----------

## freezby

 *anigel wrote:*   

> D'accord avec tout ce qui a été dit : j'ai moi aussi rencontré des soucis de pertes de données avec reiserfs ; plus jamais ça. Et pour /usr/portage, je me suis tourné vers XFS, qui me donne d'excellents résultats.
> 
> Enfin, concernant ext4, je ne l'ai plus testé depuis quelques mois, mais les premières versions n'étaient pas d'une stabilité à toute épreuve : quelques jours d'ext4 avaient eu raison de la cohérence de mon /usr/portage (c'est un excellent test cette partition : les pertes de données n'ont aucune incidence en cas de crash, et ça bouge tout le temps là-dedans xD).
> 
> Du coup j'ai résolu d'attendre...

 

Salut tout le monde,

Anigel, pourrais-tu indiquer quelles sont tes options pour le formatage de ta partions en xfs pour /usr/portage ainsi que les options de montage si c'est pas trop demandé  :Smile:  Histoire d'avoir une base pour séparer mon /usr/portage.

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas cherché à "tweaker" le filesystem énormément : je tiens plus à mes données qu'aux perfs pures. De mémoire (je ne suis pas sur la bonne machine pour répondre atm), j'ai juste modifié les options recommandées par Daniel Robbins à l'époque où il officiait chez IBM. Les docs sont librement accessibles en ligne, me semble-t'il (mais là j'ai pas le temps de chercher).

----------

